# Polished Bliss Vs 330bhp Audi S3 + Zymol



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, this car made me earn my wages thats for sure!

The owner contacted me on one of the Audi Forums last month saying he wanted the full works on his car as he wanted it ready for the up and coming show season. He also said not to worry too much about the wheels as they are just his winter ones and some new ones were on the way anyways 

Here's the car on arrival:




























I took nearly 2 hours to wash and clay the car as it was VERY rough, despite having come from the body shop not too long ago. The owner told me what areas had been re-sprayed which were the majority of the car bar the roof. He also told me where the Bodywork had been done and i immediately began to worry as i know this particular body shop have big ovens that they bake the cars in once painted so i knew the paint could well be very hard indeed....

Anyways, the car was put inside and i taped it up and then inspected the condition of the paint under the halogens. I was expecting the usual Rotary Holograms, which there were plenty of, but there were also some very bad scratches on just about every panel and the paint was generally pretty fecked. Swirls and cob-webbing were not going to be the biggest problem in this detail thats for sure!





































Next step was to take paint readings. The car in general was showing the usual 200-280 microns associated with a re-spray, the bonnet was 120 average so i assumed it must have been a new panel as the owner told me it was part of the car that had been re-sprayed (he later confirmed that it was a new bonnet ) I got a shock reading on one piece of the car though:










I figured i hadnt held the probe down on the paint properly so took another reading but this only confirmed there was a very low spot on the near side rear arch, a 2 or 3 square cm area averaging 55 microns  Needless to say this got taped up and I HD Cleansed it 4 times once the polishing stage had been done.

To try and Tackle the defects i went with the stronger of the 2 finishing polishes with the Rotary @1500rpm, the paint just laughed at me with this so i stepped up to the compound @1700rpm and a polishing pad and this had a pretty good effect. Although to get a result i was happy with most areas needed at least 3 hits, with the roof and bonnet needing 4! This paint was without a doubt the hardest paint ive ever come across and it was mentally challenging as well as physically, its quite soul destroying having to go at the same section up to 3 or 4 times lol!

All in, nearly 10 hours of solid machine polishing was needed before i was happy. I eventually had to give up at leaving a couple of random scratches that just werent going to come out.

*Top of tailgate before*:










*top of tailgate after*:










*N/S Wing before*:










*N/S Wing after*:










*Holograms on A-Pillar before*:










*Holograms on A-Pillar after*:










The car was then Final Polished with the least aggressive of finishing polishes and a finishing pad @1200rpm's.

After that I then HD Cleanses all the paint and glass, and applied Zymol Vintage to all paint and exterior platsics/rubbers, buffed off and then highlighted the leading edges of the cars panels.

Whilst any remaining oils rose to the surface i applied sealant to the alloys, dressed the tyres, (arches were dressed outside after the wash stage), detailed the interior and fed the leather with Zymol treat.

Exhaust tips were also polished:

*before*:










*after*:










Once that was done the car received a final wipe down with Zymol Field Glaze to remove any oils and smears 

*And here's the afters:*































































































































Total work time was 16 hours and it felt like a hell of a long detail purely just because of the length of time needed to correct the paint, but it goes to show that its all in the preperation as I was extremely happy with the end result, as was the owner who has now signed up to a monthly maintainance contract :thumb:

Thanks for looking


----------



## andycap (Feb 28, 2006)

Awsome work clark!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Outstanding Clark. The after shots show a real depth and gloss to the paint. :thumb:


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Insane ! :doublesho 

There just isn't another word for it !


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Simply amazing mate.

Who would I contact in regards to having my Audi put through the same ordeal?! How much would I be looking at?!

Many thanks.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

this is why i love this site!!!!!fab finish with enough info to help you understand the process and problems.......more please


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, simply amazing mate, oh and those BBS are just his winter wheels LOL


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

talisman said:


> this is why i love this site!!!!!fab finish with enough info to help you understand the process and problems.......more please


If you like the style of the write up then here you go...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23037

our back catalog so to speak!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Jimmeh said:


> Simply amazing mate.
> 
> Who would I contact in regards to having my Audi put through the same ordeal?! How much would I be looking at?!
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent!


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

That looks stunning in the afters mate :thumb: bet you felt happy after the 16 hours on completion though 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks great!...16 hours :doublesho now you're working at my kinda speed


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Wow, simply amazing mate, oh and those BBS are just his winter wheels LOL


I know, tell me about it!

I have first dibs on them though when he decides to get rid of them


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Looks great!...16 hours :doublesho now you're working at my kinda speed


Lol, you can either do it quickly or you can do it properly :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous Clark, just amazing.

And those BBS CH's would look perfect on our Leon's!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

talisman said:


> this is why i love this site!!!!!fab finish with enough info to help you understand the process and problems.......more please


If you need any more info then feel free to ask, i had to edit the original thread as it was turning into a novel! 

cheers guys


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Nice job Clark


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Phoarr....that looks great!

Excellent 16hr result there Clark:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a fantastic result - Audi Nogaro blue is a lovely colour when it is in good nick -- which that definately was not when you got it.

The final pics are stunning - esp like the shot of the rear badge :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantastic job why was the paint surface so bad all those scratches and swirls ?


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow nice results chap.


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

:O brilliant!! :d


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

great work as always, must say that looks stunning mate.
looks very similar to the one Star Performance had sitting outside the last time i was through.
awesome cars.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rags to riches is all i can say

Oh and owner of car





Get it dropped


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You certainly had your work cut out for you there with that degree of paint correction. But your perseverence and skill were rewarded. The after are simply stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GAZA62 said:


> Fantastic job why was the paint surface so bad all those scratches and swirls ?


I have no idea mate, I would have put it down to bad wash/dry technique but it hasnt been out the bodyshop that long in all honesty, i guess they could have installed alot of the defects when they washed it but even then they'd be going some to induce all that was there!

I'm just glad they werent under the clear coat as i'd started to suspect after the first couple of panels!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

joec said:


> great work as always, must say that looks stunning mate.
> looks very similar to the one Star Performance had sitting outside the last time i was through.
> awesome cars.


Thats Jims, the owner of SP, and where this one i detailed got most of its 330bhp from


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow mate. stunning. Same colour as my first S3. Looks like a damn tough job! excellent results though!

keep it up


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

nice car


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> wow mate. stunning. Same colour as my first S3. Looks like a damn tough job! excellent results though!
> 
> keep it up


Thanks Nathan :thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

That S3 looks stunning now! Top work! :thumb: 

If those are his winter wheels, I wonder what his summer wheels are like?! :lol: 
IMO, they look too good to be used for winter!! (Well, they do now...)


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Clark said:


> Thats Jims, the owner of SP, and where this one i detailed got most of its 330bhp from


met Jim a few times top bloke :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome work mate. I can almost feel your pain with the tougher than tough paint from here. Jaw dropping results, simply awesome.

Another great write up too:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho Amazing!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i'd expect nothing less now from you clark !!!  a true artist at work and stunningly impressive ,it's nice to know the owners of all the cars you and rich do appreciate the sheer hard graft that goes into something that turns out like that,especially when they are more stubborn than usual ,more of the same please   :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Must be different cars the first was soooo dull and washed by Kosovans at traffic lights with some road grit.
Is there any reason for the low PTG readings on one spot.

Terrific work.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Simple amazing!  

S3's are wicked and having BBS CH's as winter wheels!


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work mate, you need a week off now :lol: ,mmm does the owner take his car to crail lol


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

awesome work there.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

veeduby said:


> Simple amazing!
> 
> S3's are wicked and having BBS CH's as winter wheels!


He was saying he's just ordered some 9 inch wide ones! 



neil b said:


> Nice work mate, you need a week off now :lol:


No chance, got a VW Touaerag tomoro!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spot on as always Clark! The finish makes the car look a million dollars, much better, I know how hard these Audi's can be, you have done very well there indeed!


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Clark! Cheers again for all that. The car looks superb in the metal. Shame it's not a sunnier day to really show it off.



Winter/track wheels. The summer wheels will be much nicer :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ChriS3 said:


> Hey Clark! Cheers again for all that. The car looks superb in the metal. Shame it's not a sunnier day to really show it off.
> 
> Winter/track wheels. The summer wheels will be much nicer :thumb:


Look forward to seeing them! We'll get some pics of it in the sun when the nicer weather comes along


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Excellent detail!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

brilliant work again. Can't wait to have a crack at my S3 and Corrado with all this inspiration.


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Absolutly mint what a detail top work mate.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

outstanding fella!:thumb: 

immense finish achieved there!...and a lovely motor too 

your like the Monet of detailing


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning work as ever.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. The finish is outstanding. Looks like it has been resprayed, and still dripping wet. Always a delight to see work like this on display.

Look forward to a demo day Clark. Want to see a transformation in the flesh, pics are great, but they just don't do your work justice.

I have been out in this car at an Eastside meet (thanks Chris), and it is stupidly fast. Thought we were doing 60, but actually a ton. Crazy. Really stable.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic job, looks like you earnt your money today.


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Absolutely incredible. The finish is outstanding. Looks like it has been resprayed, and still dripping wet. Always a delight to see work like this on display.
> 
> Look forward to a demo day Clark. Want to see a transformation in the flesh, pics are great, but they just don't do your work justice.
> 
> I have been out in this car at an Eastside meet (thanks Chris), and it is stupidly fast. *Thought we were doing 60, but actually a ton.* Crazy. Really stable.


KPH ofcourse :driver:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

that is one top defect removal, well done


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply stunning Clark, 16 hours well spent


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Simply stunning Clark, 6 hours well spent


aye, times 2 then add another 4 hrs


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Superb results, and I'm not going to comment on the winter CH's!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sixpot said:


> Superb results, and I'm not going to comment on the winter CH's!!


Wondered when you'd pop up mate


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Having read your Audi posts over the last couple of months guys I would have to say that this S3 correction looks to be the best. The others are amazing but there's something about this one that makes it stand out for me.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry Clark I meant to say 16 lol!!

I will edit my post


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Sorry Clark I meant to say 16 lol!!
> 
> I will edit my post


I knew you did, i just had to be a smart ar$e as usual :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Having read your Audi posts over the last couple of months guys I would have to say that this S3 correction looks to be the best. The others are amazing but there's something about this one that makes it stand out for me.


we've certainly had our practice on the harder paints of late thats for sure


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work Clark!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

May sound a bit arsey, but as soon as i saw the before's i expected nothing less, great work Clark. The outside shots look dripping wet

Nice one


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That does look nice   

and very wet


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Cracking job there clark


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always Clark, excellent work, though I would say this one particularly ranks up there as one of your best - espeically in terms of the effort and defect correcton achieved and the great write up to go along with it. Vintage is looking excellent in the outside afters as well, benefitting clearly from the proper paint preparation before hand. :thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow great finish - a professional job well worth the pics. By the way them swirls look familiar...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> May sound a bit arsey, but as soon as i saw the before's i expected nothing less, great work Clark. The outside shots look dripping wet
> 
> Nice one


very kind of you to say so mate 



Dave KG said:


> As always Clark, excellent work, though I would say this one particularly ranks up there as one of your best - espeically in terms of the effort and defect correcton achieved and the great write up to go along with it. Vintage is looking excellent in the outside afters as well, benefitting clearly from the proper paint preparation before hand. :thumb:


Cheers Dave, much appreciated, as i said before, its all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

awesome work, with paint like that is it seriously not time to consider wet sanding?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andyollie said:


> awesome work, with paint like that is it seriously not time to consider wet sanding?


Very nearly did on the bonnet and a scratch on the roof, but i reduced them by a fair bit by polishing so removing more clear coat was pretty un-necessary considering most people would need to look hard to see them


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely stunning work - the gloss on the afters is amazing.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! whata finish! perfect clearcoat! awesome job!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Back for a 2nd comment as I just can't believe the standard of work.

True dedication and passion can only produce such class.

I have dragged the mother off seat to look at it. Normally its a, "oh yea, that's nice" but this time, it was "WOW". Even she noticies the difference between a joe like me or a pro like you....any tips lol


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> Wondered when you'd pop up mate


Yep pretty predictable eh!!
On a side note, are you coming down to the Ultimate Dubs show? I think your car would do very well in the Show & Shine!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Back for a 2nd comment as I just can't believe the standard of work.
> 
> True dedication and passion can only produce such class.
> 
> I have dragged the mother off seat to look at it. Normally its a, "oh yea, that's nice" but this time, it was "WOW". Even she noticies the difference between a joe like me or a pro like you....any tips lol


Lol, what you after???

Very nice of you to say so mate, i'm only 20 mins over the road so if you ever need any pointers then just give me a shout  :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sixpot said:


> Yep pretty predictable eh!!
> On a side note, are you coming down to the Ultimate Dubs show? I think your car would do very well in the Show & Shine!


Not just now it wouldnt, the bottom half is as rough as a badgers ar$e :lol:

As soon as i get a chance (too busy doing everyone elses lol) my car will be getting the full works inside and out/engine bay etc as i will have the new wheels and coilovers on by then (hopefully)...

then we'll see what shows i feel like going to, front end needs a re-spray too!...

£££££££££'s


----------



## stitcher (Jan 10, 2007)

Outstanding work again Clark, hope my paint never gets to that stage !
By the way the Q7s getting the Vintage treatment in May, better get yourself down the gym son !!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

stitcher said:


> Outstanding work again Clark, hope my paint never gets to that stage !
> By the way the Q7s getting the Vintage treatment in May, better get yourself down the gym son !!


Lol, bring it on!

would rather do your car than an A3 anyways as you dont have to crouch down so much


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely work as always


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Brilliant, always top details and write ups chap. Well done.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Blown away - nuff said :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Clark said:


> I have no idea mate, I would have put it down to bad wash/dry technique but it *hasnt been out the bodyshop that long in all honesty, i guess they could have installed alot of the defects when they washed it but even then they'd be going some to induce all that was there!*
> 
> I'm just glad they werent under the clear coat as i'd started to suspect after the first couple of panels!


Seriously wouldn't surprise me, for an approved bodyshop I've seen some shady work 

The car looks seriously good though Chris, would love a run in it sometime.

What a difference.


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

How I wish my black S3 looked like that one!!!!


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

one word - Simply amazing mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome Detail...awesome Brake Conversion


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Stunning work, really enjoyed reading the write up Clark. These PB details never cease to amaze me! :thumb: 

Matt


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Awsome work there mate. vintage looks jaw dropping. 
Did the HD cleansed low spot blend in well or could you notice it under artificial or natural light?


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Those before's were truly shocking!! 

your determanation payed off though, those afters are nothing short of spectacular. So wet and glossy.:doublesho

Now it's ready for a show or 2 :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Amazing work Clark. Car looks fantastic, some choice mods on it too. 

Could my car be even more of a challange? :wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pcc said:


> Awsome work there mate. vintage looks jaw dropping.
> Did the HD cleansed low spot blend in well or could you notice it under artificial or natural light?


You had to look very hard to see the area that wasnt polished, obviously there were still some defects visible but the HDC did a very good job 



Keith CSL said:


> Amazing work Clark. Car looks fantastic, some choice mods on it too.
> 
> Could my car be even more of a challange? :wave:


without a doubt your car's still worse Keith, no joke! :lol:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Stunning as always mate. Getting lots of practice on the Audis of late eh. Love the CHs thats why im getting some although only for summer lol.


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

It's been raining all day and the car's been parked outside at my work 







(Still looks immaculate, and the rain beads off beautfully )


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Stunning work mate !! :thumb:



Clark said:


> I know, tell me about it!
> 
> I have first dibs on them though when he decides to get rid of them


I'll have dibs on your current wheels then  :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Tyler Owen said:


> Stunning work mate !! :thumb:
> 
> I'll have dibs on your current wheels then  :lol:


Well glider actually enquired about them first seeings as i'm away to put different alloys on in the next couple of weeks 

(you can have 2nd dibs then  )


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Keith CSL said:


> Amazing work Clark. Car looks fantastic, some choice mods on it too.
> 
> Could my car be even more of a challange? :wave:


I've seen a picture Clark took and yep, I think yours is going to be write up of the month! If it doesn't add at least £500-£1000 onto the value of the car I'll eat my hat. :lol:


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

How come it has a german plate on the rear while the one on the front is GB? Gotta love german plates!


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

JuanjoGSi said:


> How come it has a german plate on the rear while the one on the front is GB? Gotta love german plates!


The front one didn't survive the trip back from Edition38 last year. Velcro doesn't like 150+

Besides, the UK front had helped a couple of times when I've been pulled by the Police. They don't seem to mind the German rear plate, even with it's stadts and extra space, as long as the front is a UK plate.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow i do like the results .


----------

